# Hausautomatisieren erste Gedanken und viele Fragen



## Supersonic (7 September 2017)

Hallo,
wir sind momentan dabei uns ein Haus zu kaufen und dies würde ich gerne automatisieren. 
Mein erster Gedanke war das mit einer S7 (1500er) zu machen, als Visu WinCC und für Panels dann WebUX. 
Mit Step 7 und WinCC kenne ich mich recht gut aus, mit TIA habe ich vor kurzem angefangen.


Durch ein anderes Forum wurde ich nun auf die WAGO aufmerksam gemacht, da diese sich viel besser für Gebäudeautomatisierung eignet, und hier fängt es an für mich unübersichtlich zu werden, was der "beste" Weg für mich ist.

Was ich möchte:

LED Licht schalten/dimmen
Bewegungsmelder für Licht
Fensterkontakte
Rolläden auf/zu
einige Steckdosen schalten
Temperatur Reglung für jeden Raum (keine Fussbodenheizung)
Abruf von Szenen
Bedienung über Panel (gerne ein Tablet an die Wand montiert)

Nachdem ich nun diverse Forum durch habe, muss ich Anfangen fragen zu stellen. Einige Dieser Fragen wurden schon gestellt aber teilweise sind die Beiträge mehrere Jahre alt.

Mein Standpunkt im Moment ist:
WAGO SPS mit KNX + Dali Modul

Licht über Dali Steuern

Taster über KNX (z.b. die MDT Galstaster mit Temp Sensor)

Andere Sensorik wie Bewegungsmelder oder Dumme Taster im Keller möchte ich direkt in die SPS einlesen

Visualisierung: SmartVisu

Rolladen: da bin ich mir Unschlüssig ob ich die KNX aktoren nehmen soll, oder einfache Relais mit der SPS ansteuern. gibt es vor und Nachteile außer ggf die kosten?

Heizung: Stellventile an den Heizkörpern mit Kabel. Auch hier bin ich bei der Ansteuerung noch unsicher Relais oder KNX Heizungsaktoren?

Steckdosen: Stromstossrelais


Die meisten fragen habe ich eigentlich zur Visu. Die SmartVisu gefällt mir auf den ersten blick ganz gut, da sie auch diverse andere Anzeigen liefert, wie Wetter oder Kalendereinträge. 
Kommuniziert die Visu nur mit der SPS oder auch mit den KNX Teilnehmern? 
Kann die Visu auch Logik oder lasse ich das lieber in der SPS? Z.B dass abends die Lichter nur gedimmt angehen.

Ich bin mir bewusst das ich mit diesem Aufbau an mindestens 4 Projekten rumschrauben muss: Wago,KNX,Dali,Visu


Bin ich auf dem richtigen Weg oder habe ich etwas völlig verpeilt oder vergessen? Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein bisschen licht ins dunkle bringen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 September 2017)

Ohne jetzt komplett auf deine Anforderungen einzugehen, hast du dir mal von Busch Jäger
das Free@Home System angeschaut? Ich habe es letztes Jahr in mein Haus eingebaut und
bin sehr zufrieden. Funktioniert, ist relativ günstig, einfache Installation + keine Software zum
programmieren notwendig.


----------



## Rudi (7 September 2017)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt komplett auf deine Anforderungen einzugehen, hast du dir mal von Busch Jäger
> das Free@Home System angeschaut? Ich habe es letztes Jahr in mein Haus eingebaut und
> bin sehr zufrieden. Funktioniert, ist relativ günstig, einfache Installation + keine Software zum
> programmieren notwendig.



Wie kann ich dann mein Projekt im PC-speichern ?


----------



## GLT (7 September 2017)

Supersonic schrieb:


> Was ich möchte:
> 
> LED Licht schalten/dimmen
> Bewegungsmelder für Licht
> ...


Wäre im Grunde eine klassische Situation für KNX 

Bei vielen Dimmgeschichten ist DALI angesagt.
Szenen lassen sich via KNX kinderleicht realisieren - mit "klassischen" SPS-Ansätzen geht das, aber halt out-of-box nicht so elegant.

Panel-PC kosten viel Geld, veraltern sehr schnell - das würd ich mir doch gut überlegen. Ein Tablet ist da idT geschickter (im EFH).



Supersonic schrieb:


> Taster über KNX (z.b. die MDT Glastaster mit Temp Sensor)


Temperaturregelung wäre da nur der Taster mit Sensor u. ein Aktor samt int. Regler - kost nicht viel.
Zudem ist der "neue" Glastaster 2 eine echt Show.



Supersonic schrieb:


> Andere Sensorik wie Bewegungsmelder oder Dumme Taster im Keller möchte ich direkt in die SPS einlesen


Taster ja (wenngleich so eine KNX-Tasterschnittstelle nicht viel kostet).
BWM/PM klassisch u. 230V-Schaltdraht fände ich jetzt weniger prikelnd - dafür würde ich einen echten Preisvergleich machen, ob es dann wirklich so günstig ist, wie es den Anschein macht.



Supersonic schrieb:


> Visualisierung: SmartVisu


Alter Bekannter aus dem KNX-Bereich



Supersonic schrieb:


> Rolladen: da bin ich mir Unschlüssig ob ich die KNX aktoren nehmen  soll, oder einfache Relais mit der SPS ansteuern. gibt es vor und  Nachteile außer ggf die kosten?


Platzbedarf in der Verteilung, Positionsbefehle/Szenen macht ein KNX-Aktor out-of-box, Handbedienebene ist mit dabei,....



Supersonic schrieb:


> Heizung: Stellventile an den Heizkörpern mit Kabel. Auch hier bin ich  bei der Ansteuerung noch unsicher Relais oder KNX Heizungsaktoren?


Willst du wirklich ein geklackere in der Verteilung?
Ein 8-fach Heizungsaktor mit integriertem Regler kostet keine 140,-- Euro, ist lautlos u. kann somit auch in einer UV neben einem Schlafraum positioniert werden, wenn nötig.


Bezüglich free@home von BJ
Aufbau wie bei KNX
Preislich nicht wirklich günstiger, als ein gut geplantes echtes KNX-System
wesentliche Einschränkungen in Funktion u. Vielfalt


----------



## Passion4Automation (7 September 2017)

Hallo Supersonic,

ich schreibe jetzt mal meine Erfahrungen was ich zu dem Thema weiß, kleiner Tipp, durchforste mal meine Beiträge, da findest du schon viel.

Ich war auch erst auf Siemens, Wago oder Beckhoff ist die deutlich bessere Wahl, ich habe mir die Wago zugelegt, die kann eigentlich, alles sprechen und ist im Preis Leistungsverhältnis unschlagbar.

Du musst dir über bestimmte Sachen im klaren sein.

1. SPS im Schutzklasse 1 Schaltschrank ist nicht gut, wenn dann Schutzklasse 2 und was die Normen halt so vorschreiben.
    Falls die Bude mal wieder verkauft werden sollte, wirds Wertmindernd sein, deshalb solltest du es so gestalten das alles entweder auf Eltakos oder KNX umgebaut 
    werden kann.
2. Du brauchst eine ordentliche Programmstruktur und eine Dokumentation, Ersatzcontroller oder Notfalllösung, denn wenn die SPS tot ist, ist es schlecht im Haus.
    Denk daran wenn du fünf Jahre nichts mehr mit der SPS im zu tun hattest, hast du 80% vergessen. 
    Denk auch daran, falls du mal nicht mehr bist, was deine Leute zuhause ohne dein SPS Wissen machen.
3. Denk an den Überspannungsschutz Stufe 1 bis 3 und genug Reserven an Leitungen und Leerohren: Verteiler für ein 150qm Haus und deine Anforderungen z.B.
    Wandschrank 1300 x 1400 oder Standschrank 1050 x 1800 und den Platz brauchst du wenn du es nicht Murksig machst. Platzreserven braucht man ja auch.

KNX ist halt das sorgenfreieste, aber nicht ganz billig, eine gescheite SPS Lösung ist aber nicht viel billiger als KNX.

Deine Anforderungen sind alles mit Wago umsetzbar, unterschätze aber den Aufwand nicht und versuche nicht das Rad neu zu erfinden, es gibt bei Wago für vieles Bausteine, auch die OSCAT bietet tolle Bausteine.

Der Vorteil KNX Sensorik an die Wago liegt am Verkabelungsaufwand und man braucht weniger Platz im Verteiler, machen viele so, die Billigtaster halt an DI. Aktorik würde ich mit Relais machen.

Dimmbare Leuchten mit Dali entweder zentral oder dezentral.

Für Rollos gäbe es noch den SMI BUS.

Als VISU kann man vieles einsetzen, Stichwort Modbus, wenn du viel sinnvole wie auch sinnlose Sachen machen willst, nimm IPS, kostet aber auch viel Zeit.
Schau dir auch ONE Wire an, ist günstiger als KNX oder Analoge Anbindung.

Wichtig ist vorallem die Planung, Raumbauch, Kabelplan, Kelmmplan, Aktore, Sensoren und die Beschriftung der Variablen im Projekt der Wago. Wenn man die Planung sauber macht sieht man auch gleich den Batzen Geld, was eine SPS oder KNX kostet.

Es gäbe auch noch die Lösung in der Wago die aufwändigen Sachen zu machen, in der VISU den Superschnikschnack und die KNX Sensoren und Aktoren übernehemen die einfachen Aufgaben, das hat den großen Vorteil wenn die Wago nicht will, gehen zumindest die Grundfunktionen.
Mit dieser Konstellation habe ich aber keine Erfahrungen, GLT könnte dir da bestimmt was sagen. 


Falls du nur eine SPS einsetzen willst und viele Automatiken und Zeitfunktionen hast, nimm nen PFC 8202 entweder mit Codesys 2 oder 3, ich habe noch mit 2 angefangen, weil ich da mehr Erfahrungen hatte.


Ich hoffe das hilft dir, um deine Entscheidung zu treffen.


Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 September 2017)

Hallo Rudi



> Wie kann ich dann mein Projekt im PC-speichern ?



Busch Jäger Free Home wird webbasierend programmiert. Man braucht keine Software,
einen PC / Laptop natürlich schon. Das Projekt kann man ganz normal sichern.


----------



## GLT (7 September 2017)

goifalracer schrieb:


> Für Rollos gäbe es noch den SMI BUS.


Ist keine gute Empfehlung - SMI-Motoren sind viel zu teuer u. die "Vorteile" im EFH, u. ganz speziell bei Rollläden, nicht wirklich nutzbar.
Zudem hat man unnötigerweise ein weiteres Bussystem/Technik an der Backe ohne zwingende Notwendigkeit.



goifalracer schrieb:


> Schau dir auch ONE Wire an, ist günstiger als KNX oder Analoge Anbindung.


1-Wire wird gerne für Temperaturerfassung hergenommen, da die Sensoren fast nix kosten u. ab Werk kalibriert sind.
Manche verwenden auch 1-Wire-IOs für zeitunkritische Dinge - für Taster&Co allerdings unbrauchbar.



goifalracer schrieb:


> Es gäbe auch noch die Lösung in der Wago die aufwändigen Sachen zu  machen, in der VISU den Superschnikschnack und die KNX Sensoren und  Aktoren übernehemen die einfachen Aufgaben, das hat den großen Vorteil  wenn die Wago nicht will, gehen zumindest die Grundfunktionen.


Diese Ansätze gibt es idT u. waren vor allem in einer Zeit üblich, in denen KNX-Komponenten noch lange nicht so leistungsfähig waren, wie sie heutzutage sind; man hat die Grundfunktionalität "im Bus" realisiert u. obendrauf die übertollen Logikgimmicks "drübergelegt".


----------



## Supersonic (8 September 2017)

GLT schrieb:


> Diese Ansätze gibt es idT u. waren vor allem in einer Zeit üblich, in denen KNX-Komponenten noch lange nicht so leistungsfähig waren, wie sie heutzutage sind; man hat die Grundfunktionalität "im Bus" realisiert u. obendrauf die übertollen Logikgimmicks "drübergelegt".




Ich habe in der Techniker Schule damals ein bisschen was mit KNX gemacht, als es noch Eib hieß. Aber nehmen wir mal an ich würde komplett auf KNX gehen was auf Sensoren und aktoren Seite kein großes Problem darstellt. Wie und wo programmiere ich den schnick schnack?
Ich brauch kein KNX um dann doch nur die Lampen ein und aus zu Schalten.

Beispiel: 
Ich habe Besuch im Haus und möchte im Modus "Besuch" sämtliche Lampen in den neben Räumen wie Flur Gäste WC dauerhaft auf x% gedimmt haben.

Wie im anderen Thread schon mal angesprochen das "Pipi-Licht" ich möchte Nachts nicht dass das Licht zu voll angeht wenn ich ins Bad gehe.

Die Heizung im Wohnzimmer ausmachen wenn der Kamin angemacht wurde (Temp Sensor in der nähe des Kamins)

Läuft das dann über einen Server, oder sogar über SmartVisu, in diesem fall wäre es ja verkraften wenn die Intelligenz mal den Dienst versagt aber die Grundfunktion noch gegeben sind.


----------



## GLT (8 September 2017)

Der angesprochene Thread stammt aus dem KNX-Forum 

Und wenn man dort mitliest, sollte man auch über z.B. Edomi stolpern.
Oder auch andere Logikengines+Visum.

BTW - nur zum Lampen ein/-ausschalten braucht man auch keine SPS, oder?

Dein Besucher Modus ginge auch komplett in KNX - Szene Besucher steuert die Beleuchtung und sperrt die PMs.

Es geht aber gar nicht darum, dir KNX ein- und Wago ausreden zu wollen - die Symbiose geschickt realisiert nutzt die Vorteile von Beidem.


----------



## Supersonic (8 September 2017)

GLT schrieb:


> Der angesprochene Thread stammt aus dem KNX-Forum
> 
> Und wenn man dort mitliest, sollte man auch über z.B. Edomi stolpern.
> Oder auch andere Logikengines+Visum.
> ...




Ok Falsches Forum, im Moment lese ich ziemlich viel kreuz und quer.

Es kommt mir nicht vor dass man mir etwas aus oder einreden möchte. Der Grundgedanke einer SPS kommt halt daher dass ich beruflich damit zu tun habe, und daher weiß was geht und wie man es im SPS Programm umsetzten kann.
Es ist halt schwierig den goldenen Mittelweg zu finden aus: wenig bis keine Bastellösung, nicht unnötig zu viel Geld ausgeben und eben sämtliche Freiheiten in der Programmierung zu haben für die Dinge die in meinem kranken Kopf noch so rumschwirren.

Weißt du denn ob die SmartVisu direkt auf die Wago zugreifen kann? In der Doku habe ich dazu noch nicht richtig was gefunden.


----------



## GLT (8 September 2017)

Supersonic schrieb:


> Es kommt mir nicht vor dass man mir etwas aus oder einreden möchte.


Gut - denn so bleibt man in der Diskussion.



Supersonic schrieb:


> ..wenig bis keine Bastellösung....


Im Falle einer Gebäudeautomation im Wohnbereich (EFH/ZFH) hat sich KNX als akzeptierter Standard positioniert - SPS-Lösungen werden da gerne mal in die Bastelecke geschoben im Falle einer Veräußerung. Auch wenn Dir was passiert muß die Technik beherrschbar bleiben u. da findet sich halt schneller jemand für KNX als für eine SPS - auch daran sollte man denken.



Supersonic schrieb:


> Es ist halt schwierig den goldenen Mittelweg zu finden...


Für sowas werde ich üblicherweise bezahlt 



Supersonic schrieb:


> Weißt du denn ob die SmartVisu direkt auf die Wago zugreifen kann?


Dir ist aber bekannt, dass sich SmartVisu als "*smartvisu - smartVISU is a visualisation framework for KNX*" versteht?
Über sh.py als back-engine sollte über ModBus das machbar sein.

Du hast KNX ohnehin auf dem Plan (siehe Taster, KNX-Klemme,...) u. liebäugelst mit einer KNX-Visualisierung, hängst aber gleichzeitig stark am SPS-Gedanken fest. Imho hindert dich das noch ein wenig, um deinen optimalen Weg zu finden.

Falls Du z.B. einen PFC200 in Betracht ziehen würdest, hättest Du ohnhin die Möglichkeit eine WebVisu in HTML5 auf der SPS laufen zu lassen - eine separate Visu wäre dann gar nicht nötig.

Als Anregung noch - KNX-Schaltaktoren gibt es mit integrierter Strommessung - was sich zu netten u. praktischen Automatisierungslösungen heranziehen lässt. Realisier das mal mit "normalen" Schaltschrankkomponenten u. vergleich dann nochmal die Kosten.


----------



## Blockmove (9 September 2017)

KNX hat in den letzten Jahren "dazugelernt".
Für normale Homeautomation besteht kaum mehr Notwendigkeit für eine zusätzliche SPS.
Sehr interessant sind aber Lösungen wie openhab, fhem, iobroker oder ipsymcon.
Damit kann man zum einen die Visualisierung realisieren und zum anderen unterschiedliche Systeme koppeln.
Simples Beispiel:
Ein Anruf kommt über die Fritzbox -> AV-Player geht auf Pause -> Wohnzimmerbeleuchtung dimmt hoch.
Sowas geht nicht mit KNX alleine nicht. Mit einer einer SPS brichst du dir auch die Finger.
Mit den oben genannten Systemen geht sowas Recht einfach.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Rudi (10 September 2017)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Hallo Rudi
> 
> Busch Jäger Free Home wird webbasierend programmiert. Man braucht keine Software,
> einen PC / Laptop natürlich schon. Das Projekt kann man ganz normal sichern.



Wie und mit welchem Programm kann ich das Projekt auf dem PC sichern ?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 September 2017)

> Wie und mit welchem Programm kann ich das Projekt auf dem PC sichern ?



Du gehst mit einem Patchkabel auf das FreeHome System, öffnest die Programmieroberfläche indem
du die IP Adresse im Webbrowser eingibst und drückst dann dort den Button "Projektierung sichern".
Dann wird die Projektierung als Download auf deinen PC runtergeladen.


----------



## Blockmove (11 September 2017)

GLT schrieb:


> Als Anregung noch - KNX-Schaltaktoren gibt es mit integrierter Strommessung - was sich zu netten u. praktischen Automatisierungslösungen heranziehen lässt. Realisier das mal mit "normalen" Schaltschrankkomponenten u. vergleich dann nochmal die Kosten.



Nenn da mal bitte eine ungefähre Hausnummer wo die Teile preislich liegen.
Ich bin gerade am Überlegen ob ich nun doch eine PV-Anlage mit Speicher installiere.
Mit einem Energiemanagement lässt sich da Einiges am Eigenverbrauch optimieren.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## GLT (11 September 2017)

Ein 4-fach ab 170,-- bis 12-fach ab 290,--
Interessanter wird es, wenn man die Kanalpreise dann ansieht: 4-fach 42,50 u. bei 12-fach 24,20

Du fährst ohnehin ein Wago-System - für Enegiemanagement würde sich u.U. da eher ein Leistungsmessmodul z.B. 750-493(4) anbieten.


----------



## Blockmove (11 September 2017)

GLT schrieb:


> Ein 4-fach ab 170,-- bis 12-fach ab 290,--
> Interessanter wird es, wenn man die Kanalpreise dann ansieht: 4-fach 42,50 u. bei 12-fach 24,20
> 
> Du fährst ohnehin ein Wago-System - für Enegiemanagement würde sich u.U. da eher ein Leistungsmessmodul z.B. 750-493(4) anbieten.



Danke für die Info.
So langsam wird KNX wirklich interessant.
Das Thema privates Energiemanagement wird so langsam interessant.
Am liebsten wäre mir, wenn sowas gleich in die Haushaltsgeräte integriert wäre.
BSH HomeConnect oder Miele@Home wäre ja eine Lösung.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## GLT (11 September 2017)

Weißware@home war bislang ein Schuß in Ofen (gibt es ja schon länger) - da haben sich einige schon sinnvolleres "drumrumgebastelt".


----------



## ohm200x (11 September 2017)

Moin,

In die Schiene ging/geht ja DigitalStrom. 
Da war ja wirklich der Ansatz diese "Lüsterklemme" in Haushaltsgeräte zu integrieren. 

Aber die großen Hersteller wollten ja von ihrer fetten Sahnetorte keinen Krümel (vom Boden) abgeben oder sich in das Rezept schauen lassen.

Aber ja ich stelle auch mehr und mehr fest, dass sich der KNX Markt funktional bessert. 
"Teuer" ist das Zeug teils immer noch, aber es kommt Mehrwert in die Teile. 

Also ich vor 8-10 Jahren geschaut habe waren die Kanalpreise (ohne geile Strommessung) noch weit höher, dass sich (nach schönrechnen) meine SPS durchaus gelohnt hat. 

Allerdings sehe ich heute noch dazu, dass ohne eine externe Logik, sei es der (Gira) HomeServer, up RPi mit FHEM, IPS oder so KNX alleine nicht so flexibel ist wie ne SPS. 

Ob man die Flexibilität allerdings braucht bzw. wer einem diese für welches Geld implementiert ist ne andere Frage. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blockmove (11 September 2017)

GLT schrieb:


> Weißware@home war bislang ein Schuß in Ofen (gibt es ja schon länger)



Das stimmt (leider) ... Aber schau mer mal


----------



## ohm200x (11 September 2017)

Denke bei weißer Ware ist der Unterschied zwischen "vernetzt" und nicht vernetzt zu hoch, dass da nix passiert. 
Und die Marge wird sehr knapp sein. 
Bei ner Waschmaschine für 400 EUR kann ich schlecht 20 EUR an Mehrwert eindesignen was dann nur von 0,5% bis 1% Kundschaft gekauft wird. 

Evtl sehe ich das hier aber auch falsch. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blockmove (11 September 2017)

ohm200x schrieb:


> Denke bei weißer Ware ist der Unterschied zwischen "vernetzt" und nicht vernetzt zu hoch, dass da nix passiert.
> Und die Marge wird sehr knapp sein.
> Bei ner Waschmaschine für 400 EUR kann ich schlecht 20 EUR an Mehrwert eindesignen was dann nur von 0,5% bis 1% Kundschaft gekauft wird.
> 
> Evtl sehe ich das hier aber auch falsch.




Ich sehe es anders:
Die hardware und die entsprechenden Systeme gibt es schon lange. Beispiel sind ja BSH Homeconnect oder Miele@Home.
Jedoch sind das alles eigene Welten mit keinem übergreifenden Standard.
Jeder kocht sein eigenes Süppchen und seine eigene  App.
Ganz simple Dinge wie z.B. Einblenden einer Meldung wie "Wäschetrockner fertig" an einem KNX-Raumdisplay oder an einem TV gehen eben (bislang) nicht.
Es gibt zwar Ansätze sowas über IFTT zu realisieren, aber das ist dann eben immer mit einer Cloud-Lösung verbunden.
Cloud bedeutet dann aber auch Geschäftsmodell und zwar ein mehrfaches.
Zum einen zahlst du als Anwender und zum anderen lassen sich damit wunderbar Daten über deine Lebensgewohnheiten an die Konsumgüterhersteller verkaufen.
Es gibt Ideen den klassischen EAN-Barcode durch RFID zu ersetzen. Involviert sind Konsum- und Nahrungsmittelhersteller und Lieferanten, Einzelhandel, Haushaltsgeräte- und Möbelhersteller, ...
Naja Fazit: Wir gehen modernen Zeiten entgegen


----------



## GLT (11 September 2017)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ganz simple Dinge wie z.B. Einblenden einer Meldung wie "Wäschetrockner fertig" an einem KNX-Raumdisplay oder an einem TV gehen eben (bislang) nicht.


Man nehme einen KNX-Aktor mit Stromauswertung - fällt der Strom unter den Schwellenwert ist der Trockner fertig - wohin die Meldung dann geht ist nur durch die Fantasie begrenzt.


----------



## Blockmove (11 September 2017)

GLT schrieb:


> Man nehme einen KNX-Aktor mit Stromauswertung - fällt der Strom unter den Schwellenwert ist der Trockner fertig - wohin die Meldung dann geht ist nur durch die Fantasie begrenzt.



Stimmt ... soweit die Fertigmeldung.
Aber:
Wenn ich nun einen PV-Speicher habe, dann möchte ich den Trockner oder die Waschmaschine erst starten, wenn der Speicher entsprechend geldaen ist.
Das funktioniert aber dank der inteligenten Elektronik der Geräte eben nicht mehr durch ein simples KNX-Aktor ein.
Und da die normale Benutzbarkeit auch noch gegeben sein soll und meine Frau den Trockner sicher nicht per Smartphone einschalten will, wären einfach entsprechende Funktionen auf dem Gerät sinnvoll.
So und da sind wir wieder am Anfang ... 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## GLT (11 September 2017)

Und wenn der Speicher nicht geladen werden konnte (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) wird weder gekocht, noch gewaschen/getrocknet,...?
Und ohne Speicher gibts dann auch kein Licht, TV, Internet?

Und weil das Enegiemanagement die Waschmaschine zur unmöglichen Zeit erst freigibt, gammelt die feuchte Wäsche stundenlang in der Maschine rum u. deine Frau lässt sich ihre Zeiteinteilung/Tagesablauf dauerhaft von einem Programm vorschreiben?

Ich hab solch herre Ansätze schon begleitet - dauerhaft durchgesetzt hat sich das bislang nie. Die Technik hat sich dem Menschen zu beugen u. nicht andersrum.

Persönlich pfeiff ich auf "intelligente" Weißware - unnütz teuer, einfache Lösungen, sowie günstige Reparatur nicht mehr möglich u. Obsoleszenzfaktor sehr stark. jm2c - das Zeug ist nur überteuertes Spielzeug.


----------



## ohm200x (12 September 2017)

Das war das was ich meinte. Hab mich glaube blöde ausgedrückt. 

Es gibt Miele und ...
Aber wir oft wird eine Connect-Küche die mit den Geräten im Keller verbunden ist verkauft. 

Das allseits "ab in die Cloud" für etwas If this then that geht zumindest mir persönlich aufn Zeiger. Bsp. wozu muss die Somfy Tahoma-Box alles auf den Schweizer Server ablegen, was meinen Fensterkontakt, Regensensor etc. betrifft um meine Rollläden automatisch zu fahren?

Das zweite mit Mensch beugt sich der Technik ist auch so ne zweischneidige Sache. 
Geschirr kann ich Ertragsgerecht spülen, da es von alleine trocken wird. Aber ja Wäsche liegt nicht (ultra) lange gern nass in der Maschine. Da vermisse die ich die Zeitvorwahl meiner Ex-Waschmaschine damit die Wäsche fertig ist, wenn ich (in etwa) heim komme. 

Aber hier könnte ja wieder etwas intelligente Logik folgendes machen. 
Wasche Wäsche mit Teilzeit 16:00 Uhr (Halbtagskraft?) und achte auf Sonnenstrom. 
Dann als Toleranz wegen mir 30 Minuten bis ne Stunde. 
Sollte nun mittags noch der Speicher mit sonnenstrom gefüllt werden müssen warte eben bis Deadline (erreichtet aus eigener Fuzzy-Logik Laufzeit) 14:.. Uhr und dann sch... auf den Strom. 
Wenn allerdings der Speicher schon voll ist und man den Strom nutzen kann Lauf um 13:.. los und nutze den Strom unter beachten der max. Liegezeit. 

Das Problem daran ist. 
Der Ansatz ist neu,
anders,
evtl blöd zu erklären /beschreiben/ vermarkten

UND es fehlen die Schnittstellen.

Hab mir vor (glaube 2 Jahren) auf der ISH Klempnermesse in FFM mal den Spaß gemacht in Richtung Wärmepumpe nutzt Sonnenstrom zu fragen. 
Und oh Wunder da wurde mir "SmartGrid ready" angepriesen. 
Bedeutet PV Wechselrichter / Speicher spricht mit der Wärmapumpe. 
Die konkrete Implementierung bei der Firma mit dem grünen Nagetier: "Ja es gibt da einen Schalteingang"
Wie Smart ;-)

Kein IP Anschluss, kein KNX (ok per ISE Interface), kein evtl Modbus, ...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blockmove (12 September 2017)

ohm200x schrieb:


> Aber hier könnte ja wieder etwas intelligente Logik folgendes machen.
> Wasche Wäsche mit Teilzeit 16:00 Uhr (Halbtagskraft?) und achte auf Sonnenstrom.
> Dann als Toleranz wegen mir 30 Minuten bis ne Stunde.
> Sollte nun mittags noch der Speicher mit sonnenstrom gefüllt werden müssen warte eben bis Deadline (erreichtet aus eigener Fuzzy-Logik Laufzeit) 14:.. Uhr und dann sch... auf den Strom.
> ...



100% ACK

Intelligente Zeitvorwahl und entsprechende Prioritäten.
Keinen Komfortverlust und doch erhebliches Sparpotential.

Aber wie du schon schreibst: "Es fehlen die Schnittstellen.
Es setzten sich wohl mittlerweile KNX und Modbus bei Homeautomation durch.
Nur bei dem ganzen Wirelesszeug sieht es eben anders aus. Da kocht jeder seinen eigenen Brei.
Und es ja sicher sein muß, ist es auch noch massiv verschlüsselt ... Aber Hauptsache Cloud ...

Das Thema Smard Grid war mal in aller Munde und was ist heute?

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## mnuesser (12 September 2017)

Smart-Grid wird erst mit Hausbatterien oder mit E-Autos interessant...
Wenn man zu Stoßzeiten halt das Netz entlasten könnte, wenn man die Energie des Autos zum Teil nutzen könnte.
Dazu braucht es aber noch einiges:
1. große Batterien (man will ja eventuell auch nach dem kochen nochmal weg fahren)
2. Energie-Management Systeme welche lokal gesteuert werden... 
3. Jede Menge Menschen mit Hausbatterie und / oder E-Autos

vorher wird das ganze Smart-Grid getue nicht interessant...

PS: Ein Haus wird auch nicht intelligenter, es wird nur automatisierter...


----------



## Blockmove (12 September 2017)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Smart-Grid wird erst mit Hausbatterien oder mit E-Autos interessant...
> Wenn man zu Stoßzeiten halt das Netz entlasten könnte, wenn man die Energie des Autos zum Teil nutzen könnte.



Anders rum ist es genauso interessant.
Smart Grid ist ja keine Einbahnstraße.
Wir haben bei uns in einigen Dörfern das Problem, dass durch die vielen PV-Anlagen zuviel Strom da ist.
Viele Landwirte haben ihre Dachflächen mit PV vollgeknallt und bekommen nun ihren Strom nicht mehr los.
Einige Energieversorger (z.B. EnBW) bieten schon spezielle Tarife für Speicher an und schenken dir dann schon quasi Strom.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## GLT (12 September 2017)

Ist aber die Folge einer nicht durchdachten staatlichen Förderung; es wird jetzt mit Förderprogrammen für Speicher "nachgebessert".

Smartgrid als Lösung? Und die 4 Elektrogrössen lassen sich die Butter vom Brot klauen? Na ich weis nicht.


----------



## Blockmove (12 September 2017)

GLT schrieb:


> Ist aber die Folge einer nicht durchdachten staatlichen Förderung; es wird jetzt mit Förderprogrammen für Speicher "nachgebessert".
> 
> Smartgrid als Lösung? Und die 4 Elektrogrössen lassen sich die Butter vom Brot klauen? Na ich weis nicht.



Du hast vollkommen Recht.
Das Problem entsteht aufgrund der Energiepolitik.
Smart Grid braucht Infrastruktur und Investitionen ... Und die soll doch lieber der Staat bzw. die Verbraucher bezahlen.
Schau dir doch mal an, was z.B. RWE macht.
Da wird die erneuerbare Energie und das Stromnetz komplett als eigenständige Firma Innogy ausgegliedert.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## mnuesser (12 September 2017)

ich glaub wir schweifen ab 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Supersonic (13 September 2017)

mnuesser schrieb:


> ich glaub wir schweifen ab
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


Ein bisschen, aber dennoch ganz interessant. 

Zurück zu meiner eigentlichen Frage, die Mehrheit scheint ja hier für ein knx/Dali System ohne SPS zu sein, was mich ehrlich gesagt im sps forum etwas überrascht. 

Also Sensoren und Aktoren mit knx led Lampen mit Dali Treiber. Die Intelligenz bzw Szenen und sämtlichen schnick schnack dann in die "visu". Richtig?


----------



## Rudi (13 September 2017)

In Krisenzeiten sitzen dann alle Spielmatzen im Keller ohne Licht weil sie keine Kerzen und Feuerzeuge übers Internet bestellen können. Da können Sie Ihre Szenen durchspielen.


----------



## Blockmove (13 September 2017)

KNX ist in den letzten Jahren ein gutes Stück günstiger und auch leistungsfähiger geworden.
Bei einer reinen SPS-Lösung hast du deutlich mehr Verkablungsaufwand auf der Eingangsseite als bei KNX.
Auf Aktorseite gibt es kaum einen Unterschied, da auch bei KNX die meisten Aktoren in der Verteilung sitzen und man von dort aus die Verbraucher anfährt.
SPS ist da interessant, wo diverse Schnittstellen und / oder spezielle Logik ins Spiel kommen. Beispiel ist hierfür das Thema Heizungsregelung. Wenn man div. Systeme hat, wie z.B. Sonnenkollektoren, Wärmepumpe und Lüftungsanlage, dann kann man mit einer SPS die Verknüpfung der div. Systeme meist besser machen. Man darf aber den Aufwand nicht unterschätzen.
Egal ob nun SPS und/oder KNX ein übergeordnetes System wie fhem, openhab, iobroker oder IP Symcon bietet dir viele weitere Vorteile.
Zum einen kannst du dir mit dem System eine Visualisierung schaffen und zum anderen kannst du mit diesen Systemen mehr oder weniger einfach Multimedia-Systeme einbinden.
Aktuelles Beispiel bei mir: Meine Frau ist mit unserer aktuellen Klingellösung über Fritzbox und Telefone unzufrieden. Also kommt nun über IP Symcon gesteuert eine Sprachansage über mein Sonos System.

Mein persönliches Fazit:
Es gibt nicht DIE Lösung. Man muß seine Anforderungen spezifizieren und schauen.
Wichtig ist, dass man auf dem Boden bleibt und seine Fähigkeiten nicht überschätzt.
Ich hab schon einige Informatiker an einer simplen Lichtsteuerung verzweifeln gesehen.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## ohm200x (13 September 2017)

Supersonic schrieb:


> Ein bisschen, aber dennoch ganz interessant.
> Zurück zu meiner eigentlichen Frage, die Mehrheit scheint ja hier für ein knx/Dali System ohne SPS zu sein, was mich ehrlich gesagt im sps forum etwas überrascht.



Ich sprech mal nur für mich (wie könnte ich auch anders).
Ich hab bei den Aussagen zu KNX hat sich gemausert zugestimmt. Diesen Trend sehe ich in ca 10 Jahren Markt-Beobachtung bzw. seit 8 Jahren eigener Anwender und bin daher Interessehalber am Ball geblieben.
Die Preise für Komponenten sind teils gesunken, bzw. es kamen neue Firmen aus "ärmeren" Ländern dazu und damit kam etwas Wind in die Technik.
Zuvor gabs (aus meiner Sicht) nur die dt. Schaltermafia mit ihren (teils identischen, weil OEM) Geräten.
Neu hinzu kam eben so Sachen wie Strommessung.

Dennoch bin ich gerade am dritten SPS-Projekt.

Zu meinen "Erfahrungen". Ich habe mein Haus elektrotechnisch geplant und ausgeführt. 3-4 Jahre später dasselbe bei meinen Schwiegereltern. Beides Holzständer-Fertigbau.
Nun betreue ich gerade eine Kernsanierung.

Ausgang war in allen Fällen die "Beschattungssteuerung".
Bei mir ist KNX drin.
Bei den Schwiegerleuten habe ich mein Smart Home light (oder gar Smart Home blöd). Taster konventionell Zentral auf die SPS und gut. Allerdings (aus Referenzgründen und weil ne Jalousie dabei ist) SMI für die Rollladen-Antriebe.

Im letzten Fall hab ich bewusst KNX als FrontEnd-Bus gewählt. In der Sanierung hab ich nicht im Ansatz den Platz gehabt um Sternverkabelung für Taster zu machen.
Weiterhin wollte der Kunde was bisschen peppiges haben. (KNX) Glastaster bzw. kleine Pannels.
Für mich der Vorteil in der Verkabelung. einmal die Grüne Leitung durchs Haus gezogen und fertig. Ca 25-30 Teilnehmer.
Die SPS macht die Logik und die Aktorik. Zudem habe ich (wieder mehr der Referenz wegen) DALI mit eingeplant. Erfahrungen sammle ich gerade.

Aber, Zustimmung an GLT. Mit heutigen Aktoren (und deren Features) ist die Ersparnis nicht mehr so groß bzw. du musst eben nicht in zwei Welten programmieren / parametrieren.
Strommessung auf Steckdosenebene ist mit der SPS kostspielig. Ob man das allerdings benötigt? ....
Aber die Thematik hatten wir ja bereits.

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## ohm200x (13 September 2017)

Blockmove schrieb:


> KNX ist in den letzten Jahren ein gutes Stück günstiger und auch leistungsfähiger geworden.
> Bei einer reinen SPS-Lösung hast du deutlich mehr Verkablungsaufwand auf der Eingangsseite als bei KNX.
> ....
> Mein persönliches Fazit:
> ...



Shit du warst paar Takte schneller.
Aber besser hätte ich es auch nicht ausdrücken können.

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## ohm200x (13 September 2017)

Rudi schrieb:


> In Krisenzeiten sitzen dann alle Spielmatzen im Keller ohne Licht weil sie keine Kerzen und Feuerzeuge übers Internet bestellen können. Da können Sie Ihre Szenen durchspielen.



In Krisenzeiten habe wir SmartHomer und der normale Bürger keinen Strom, dann ist egal ob die Blechplatten im Relais oder Wechselschalter den Stromkreis schließen.
Es kommt schlicht nix bei der Lampe an.

Im Normalfall hat Lieschen Müller alles was sie braucht (Steckdosen, Licht und evtl. elektr. Rollläden) und dagegen ist auch nichts zu sagen.

Wir Spielmatzen erfreuen uns im Gutfall, je nach umgesetzter Anforderungen, daran, dass die Rollläden / Jalousien bei Sonne dem Weg derselbigen folgen und so viel wie möglich Licht (wenn gewünscht) und dabei so wenig wie möglich Wärme ins Haus kommt. Dass man seine Einkäufe zur (automagisch geöffneten) Haustüre reintragen kann und Licht angeht, ohne dass man die Kiste abstellen muss. Dass .....

Was ein Smart Home kann und was dabei sinnvoll ist lässt sich in einigen Thread in den KNX-Foren lesen. Pop-Schaltung, Badenwannensensor sind da noch die normalsten Dinge glaube ich.
Es ist (derzeit noch) die Modelleisenbahn für den elektroaffinen Mann im Jahr 201x. Einsparungen ergeben sich wie oben schon erwähnt eher wenig oder nur nebenbei und erforden ggf. eine Umstellung.

In Bereichen wie öffentlichen Gebäuden, Behörden, Kindergärten, Gewerbe sieht das wiederum ganz anders aus.
Hier lässt sich durch (nur ein Beispiel) nutzungsabhängige Beleuchtung und Heizung Energie sparen. Umbauten (in größeren Gebäuden keine Seltenheit) sind einfacher zu machen usw.
Aber hier kann ich auch nur Halbwissen von Messen und Fachzeitschriften runterbeten, das könnt ihr selbst lesen.

Noch kurz zurück zur Krise und in dem Fall wieder meiner persönlichen Meinung / Art der Umsetzung.
Bei mir werkelt eine Beckhoff SPS im Keller. (könnte auch von  Wago, Phönix, ..., (wer will auch) Siemens sein)
Bereits der CX9000 mit 400 Mhz langweilt sich zu Tode, weil ich mich nicht ständig mit ihm befasse und doch schnurrt er wie ein junges Kätzchen.
Warum ich (auch nach 8 Jahren) noch keinen Ersatz-PC im Keller habe UND keine Handbedienebene eingeplant habe?
Das Teil ist für Industrieanlagen in rauer Umgebung entwickelt worden. In einem Presswerk in der KFZ-Industrie z.B. hats >40°c und Staub, ölige Luft etc. Luftfeuchte?
Und da kostet ein Stillstand richtig Geld. Dort werden die Anlagen für lange Laufzeiten entwickelt. Ggf. auch mal eine Anlage erneuert, aber ich stand schon vor einigen S5 95U und co obwohl in anderen Hallen schon S7-400 verbaut wurden. Das Zeug ist (bedingt) für die Ewigkeit gebaut.

Zurück zu meinem Keller. Dort hat es ganzjährig nahezu konstant 17°c Luftfeuchte ? 45%. Staub ist dank Lüftungsanlage ein Fremdwort und Öl gibts nur in der Küche.
Je nach Lust und Laune fliegt der CX in 5 bis 10 Jahren auf die Seite, ich klemme ein (bis dahin) Raspberry Pi 5 (mit CoDeSys ?4?) hin und betreibe mein Haus weitere 20 Jahre.

just my 2 cent (waren eher 25)

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## ohm200x (13 September 2017)

Blockmove schrieb:


> KNX ist in den letzten Jahren ein gutes Stück günstiger und auch leistungsfähiger geworden.
> Bei einer reinen SPS-Lösung hast du deutlich mehr Verkablungsaufwand auf der Eingangsseite als bei KNX.
> ....



Das deckt sich mit meinem Ansatz und wird in der Industrie (wo die SPS ja her kommt) auch so gemacht. Inter-, ASi-, Profibus fahren die Inputs an die SPS ran und von dort aus geht wieder auf die Aktorik.
Heute vermehrt auch wieder per BUS, was dann ja mit DALI / DMX und SMI auch wieder auf die Gebäudesteuerung zu übertragen wäre.



Blockmove schrieb:


> Auf Aktorseite gibt es kaum einen Unterschied, da auch bei KNX die meisten Aktoren in der Verteilung sitzen und man von dort aus die Verbraucher anfährt.
> ...



Das sollte mir auch mal jemand in ner ruhigen Minute erklären.
Warum baut man eigentlich x-fach Aktoren (bis zu 16 on/off) in die Verteilung?
Die reine Buslehre wäre doch schön dezentral dort wo der Event benötigt wird einen Aktor zu setzen. Bsp. beim Rollladen direkt in der Dose wo das Kabel die Hauswand durchbohrt.

Meine bisher einzige Erklärung dafür ist der (immer noch) hohe Kanalpreis der durch x-fach Aktoren halbwegs bezahlbar wird.
Leitungsschächte, breite Verteilungen und Kabel ziehen scheint wohl (je nach ausführender Kraft) weitaus günstiger zu sein.
Damit geht aber der Vorteil von "Der Bus lebt, nur der betroffene Knoten muss getauscht werden" auch verloren, weil im dümmsten Fall 7 bis 15 funktionierende Kanäle in die Tonne wandern, weil ein Schaltaktor gestorben ist.

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## ADS_0x1 (14 September 2017)

Ich suche gerade verzweifelt den "Applaus-button" für die Beiträge von ohm... 

Meine paar Gedanken zum Thema: 

Warum spricht eigentlich nicht mal jemand über EnOcean....  oh, muss ich dann wohl machen. 

Ich habe eine CX9020 bei mir zu Hause und die langweilt sich auch zu Tode. Selbst wenn ich entgegen der Hinweise im Oscat Forum jeden Zyklus den Sonnenauf- und Untergang berechnen lasse, bin ich bei unter einer Millisekunde Zykluszeit. 

Ich habe in meinem Neubau alles im Stern verkabelt, einer meiner Leitgedanken war, dass wenn es mal hart auf hart kommt einfach jemand die SPS raus reißen und Eltakos reinsten kann.

Im Bestand ist das schon deutlich schwieriger, hier spanne ich mal den Bogen zu EnOcean. Plane momentan das Haus meiner Mutter um. Da soll auch ne ganz kleine Beckhoff SPS rein und eine EnOceanklemme. Da gibt es mittlerweile so viel Kram für...  solltet ihr euch mal bspw. bei Eltako anschauen. Wenn das so weiter geht, brauchen die sich bald nicht mehr hinter Knx zu verstecken. 

Ein Wort noch gegen KNX, bzw warum ich mich dagegen entschieden habe: Mit der ETS lite wäre ich nicht hin gekommen und denen ~1000 Euro für ne Lizenz in den Rachen zu werfen (für mich, der es nicht beruflich nutzt), das sehe ich nicht ein, wenn jeder Hersteller schon dafür bezahlt, sich mit dem Emblem schmücken zu dürfen. Das schreit schon dazu, so entwickelt worden zu sein, dass nur das Elektrohandwerk damit was anfangen darf...  und dann sind wir wieder bei der Schalter-Mafia.

Just my 10 Pfennig.


----------



## Blockmove (14 September 2017)

ADS_0x1 schrieb:


> Warum spricht eigentlich nicht mal jemand über EnOcean....  oh, muss ich dann wohl machen.



EnOcean ist eine von x weiteren Funklösungen und technisch gesehen nicht mal die Beste.
Vorteil oder Besonderheit von EnOcean ist, dass es extrem wenig Energie braucht und daher viele Sensoren ohne aktive Spannungsversorgung auskommen.
So wird z.B. die mechanische Energie eines Tastendrucks mit einem Piezo-Element gewandelt und reicht um ein Funktelegramm zu senden.
Andere Sensoren arbeiten mit kleinen Solarzellen oder Peltierelementen.
Mittlerweile gibt es aber auch viele normale Sensoren und Aktoren die EnOcean einfach als Funkprotokoll verwenden. Eltako und Peha dürften wohl die bekanntesten Hersteller sein.
Das Funksystem von EnOcean ist recht einfach gestrickt und die Komponenten bieten z.B. keinerlei Routing-Funktion.

Hier haben Produkte mit Z-Wave (Fiabro) oder ZigBee (Phillips Hue, Miele@home) deutliche Vorteile.
Diese Systeme bauen ein Mesh-Netzwerk auf. D.h. das Signal wird weitergereicht.
Dadurch ist die Übertragung deutlich unempfindlicher gegenüber Störungen.
Die Übertragung erfolgt grundsätzlich bidirektional, was bei EnOcean nicht Standard ist.

Ein weiteres Wireless-System mit höherer (vielleicht sogar der höchsten) Verbreitung ist Homematic.
Das System ist schon lange auf dem Markt, arbeitet bidirektional, hat aber kein Mesh-Netz.
Preislich meist billiger als die obrigen Systeme. Allerdings haben nicht alle Komponenten eine anständige Qualität.

Fazit:
Es gibt viele Funksysteme auf dem Markt.
Von Standard kaum eine Spur. Und selbst wenn das gleiche System verwendet wird, dann heißt das noch lange nicht, dass die Geräte verschiedener Hersteller miteinander funktionieren.

Interessant sind all diese Systeme in Verbindung mit Programmen wie fhem, io-broker, ...
Die Community rund um diese Systeme bringt teileweise sehr interessante Lösungen heraus.
Wo mancher Hersteller für ein Gateway mehrere Hundert Euro verlangt, lässt sich das Ganze z.B. mit einem Raspi, fhem und einem 8 Euro China ZigBee USB-Stick für 80€ umsetzen.
Die Zeit fürs Basteln natürlich nicht mitgerechnet.
Aber der Vergleich mit der Modellbahn kam ja schon von Ohm200x 

Gruß
Blockmove

PS:
Ich bastel gerade an einer (völlig überflüssigen) Kopplung Wago -> IP-Symcon -> Sonos


----------



## ohm200x (14 September 2017)

Sobald ich bei einem Bau  nen Gipser im Lastenheft  sehe nutze ich persönlich  Leitungen.
Nachrüstung (z.B. auch in nen Mietobjekt) mag mit Funk durchaus sinnvoll sein. 

"Wer funkt kennt, nutzt Kabel!"
Weiß nicht ob ich damit ein Zitat verletze, aber bei uns (Nokia (Networks)) ist das ein gängiger Spruch unter Ingenieuren. 

Wie Blockmove schreibt gibt es da einen ganzen Zoo an "Standards"
Z-Wave ... Stellantriebe
ZigBee ... (ZLL) Licht via Dresden Elektronik, Osram und Philips
EnOcean ... siehe oben, wurde übrigens vor 7 Jahren um bidirektionales Funken erweitert
Der Homematic Zoo (FS20,....)
IO homecontrol ... "alles was dreht und dunkel macht" Velux, Somfy, Hörmann,...

Neu, noch keine Produkte AFAIK: Thread ein mesh Protokoll was auf demselben Funkstandard wie ZigBee aufsetzt aber unter anderem Verschlüsselung und IP basierte Adressierung bietet. 

Ein Stück weit bin ich froh um den Zoo. Er bringt Bewegung in die Branche. 
Aber man benötigt Zug Gateways oder ein 8-Fach USB Hub und ein RPi oder sonst ein PC mit IPS (IP-Symcon), openhab, Apple, Googke, .... um in einem Meta-Layer die unterschiedlichen System wieder auf einen Nenner zu bringen. 

Da wünschte ich mir, dass langsam mal eine Sättigung einkehrt und nicht noch mehr dazu erfunden wird. Innovation ja, aber in Richtung Vereinheitlichung.

Und um jetzt nicht noch jemand zu benachteiligen. 
Wir hätten noch:
One-Wire (wurde glaub schon erwähnt)
LON
CAN
I2C
Wobei ich letztere zwei eher aus der Hobbyecke für Gebäudeautomation kenne. "Das kann man doch mit .... auch machen"!

Und wir sollten auch kurz an Loxone denken. 
Hab mich noch nicht zu intensiv damit befasst, zwei Kollegen haben es im Einsatz und sind begeistert. 
Meiner Meinung nach eine gute SPS-Lösung für SmartHome.
Passt unter die Abdeckung, bietet Anbindung an KNX, DMX, .... und lässt sich relativ simpel zusammenprogrammieren. Mit einem Klick steht die Visu. 
Aber da hört mein Horizont schon wieder auf. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mätthi (14 September 2017)

Huhu Forum,

Ich nutze für meine Gebäudeautomation als "Herzstück" eine Beckhoff Steuerung (CX5130) mit TC3.xx
Ist meiner Meinung nach das Kosten/Zeit/Geld flexibelste auf dem Markt (Natürlich nur wenn mans selbst machen kann.
Standart-mäsig hab ich an jeden Schalter ein Netwerkkabel gelegt, da wo ich mit max. 4 Taster (JUNG 2x2Schließer) nicht klar komme spendiere ich n KNX Taster von MDT (MDT BE-GT2TW.01 Glastaster m.6 Sensorfl.)  Der liegt zwar bei 135€ aber auch hier gehts nicht günstiger (Preis/Leistung) Helligkeitssensor/Raumtemperatur/Farbdisplay und Multilayer, alles dabei 
Als ich dann doch noch an 2-3 Stellen nen Schalter plazieren wollte, zog EnOcean ins Haus mit ein. 
Mit Beckhoff alles kein Problem.
Als HMI nutze ich einen Standart 26" Touch Monitor den ich in die Wand eingelassen habe. Die HMI Selbst hab ich dann mit Visual Studio gestrickt....
Selbst meine Türsprechanlage geht über das Panel via Standard IP Cam
Grüße Matthi


----------



## ADS_0x1 (14 September 2017)

Es gibt auch meines Wissens kabelgebundene EnOcean Geräte von daher zieht das Argument nicht mehr. Ich muss aber zugeben, dass ich auch nicht gern auf Funk setze. 

EnOcean habe ich als 'Standard' genommen, weil es auch Standard-Elemente dafür gibt, die Out-of-the-Box laufen und fertige Bibliotheken bei Beckhoff und Wagon mit drin haben. Bei Zigbee (was sonst mein Favorit gewesen wäre),  sieht das zumindest im Beckhoff Bereich anders aus.


----------



## Blockmove (14 September 2017)

ADS_0x1 schrieb:


> Es gibt auch meines Wissens kabelgebundene EnOcean Geräte von daher zieht das Argument nicht mehr. Ich muss aber zugeben, dass ich auch nicht gern auf Funk setze.
> 
> EnOcean habe ich als 'Standard' genommen, weil es auch Standard-Elemente dafür gibt, die Out-of-the-Box laufen und fertige Bibliotheken bei Beckhoff und Wagon mit drin haben. Bei Zigbee (was sonst mein Favorit gewesen wäre),  sieht das zumindest im Beckhoff Bereich anders aus.



EnOcean findet man auch im "professionellen" Einsatz.
Wir haben einige Büros mit EnOcean, WagoSPS und DALI. Spart immens Installationskosten im Vergleich zu anderen Lösungen.


----------



## Tiktal (14 September 2017)

Blockmove schrieb:


> EnOcean findet man auch im "professionellen" Einsatz.
> Wir haben einige Büros mit EnOcean, WagoSPS und DALI. Spart immens Installationskosten im Vergleich zu anderen Lösungen.



Und flexibel, falls mal wieder "umstrukturiert" wird ;-)


----------



## GLT (15 September 2017)

ohm200x schrieb:


> Warum baut man eigentlich x-fach Aktoren (bis zu 16 on/off) in die Verteilung?
> Die reine Buslehre wäre doch schön dezentral dort wo der Event benötigt  wird einen Aktor zu setzen. Bsp. beim Rollladen direkt in der Dose wo  das Kabel die Hauswand durchbohrt.


Deine Vermutung hinsichtlich der Kanalpreise ist nicht so falsch, es gibt jedoch auch noch andere Gründe hierfür u. wie man die Anlage baut. (siehe auch Anmerkung von ADS_0x1)

Reine dezentrale Aktorik (reine Buslehre) beding, dass auch die Versorgungsleitungen mit dem Bus verzogen werden müssen - in den Dosen ist dann die sichere Trennung von SELV u. 230V-Versorgung sicherzustellen, was entsprechende Dosen voraussetzt u. auch später bewusst abgehandelt werden muss.

Stromkreisaufteilung (u. entsprechender Kabelverzug) führt u.U. zu ähnlich hohem Verkabelungsaufwand lastseitig. Neue techn. Entwicklungen sind dann u.U. auch nicht so ohne weiteres Nachrüstbar - siehe Beleuchtung ursprünglich 230V u. jetzt mit LED (230V, 24V CV, CC)?



ADS_0x1 schrieb:


> Ich habe in meinem Neubau alles im Stern verkabelt, einer meiner  Leitgedanken war, dass wenn es mal hart auf hart kommt einfach jemand  die SPS raus reißen und Eltakos reinsten kann.


Das treibt auch viele bei KNX - durch diesen Aufbau kann man JEDE nur denkbare Technik heute u. in Zukunft implementieren - diese Freiheit lassen sich einige technikaffinen Häuslebauer bewusst offen.



ADS_0x1 schrieb:


> Mit der ETS lite wäre ich nicht hin gekommen und denen ~1000 Euro für ne  Lizenz in den Rachen zu werfen (für mich, der es nicht beruflich  nutzt), das sehe ich nicht ein,...


Die ETS ist in erster Linie auch für den gewerblichen Nutzer gedacht - für den reinen Privatnutzer gibt es aber (inzwischen) günstigere Möglichkeiten u. wer als Privater weniger mit der Lizenzpolitik hadert, anstatt sich in das System reinzudenken, hätte auch mit dem Lizenzpreis kein echtes Problem - völlig legal.



ohm200x schrieb:


> Und wir sollten auch kurz an Loxone denken.


Und auch gleich wieder vergessen. Nach anfänglichem Hype trat schnell die Ernüchterung ein, was Kosten, Funktion, Zuverlässigkeit u. Support betraf.
Nach einem Update ist nicht sicher, ob deine Anlage noch wie gewünscht betrieben werden kann, weil man den Kunden "besser" binden möchte.


----------



## ohm200x (15 September 2017)

Zum Preis der ETS sage ich nur den Satz:
Bei x00.000 EUR Investition in den Um-/Aus-/Neubau sollten 1000 EUR für ne (Software-)Komponente nicht das entscheidende Kriterium sein. 

(X = 2....5)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blockmove (15 September 2017)

ohm200x schrieb:


> Und wir sollten auch kurz an Loxone denken.
> Hab mich noch nicht zu intensiv damit befasst, zwei Kollegen haben es im Einsatz und sind begeistert.
> Meiner Meinung nach eine gute SPS-Lösung für SmartHome.
> Passt unter die Abdeckung, bietet Anbindung an KNX, DMX, .... und lässt sich relativ simpel zusammenprogrammieren. Mit einem Klick steht die Visu.



Zu loxone habe ich neulich einen netten Spruch gelesen:
"Was die sich mit Hirn und Händen aufgebaut haben, schmeißen sie jetzt wieder mit dem Arsch um" 

loxone hat am Anfang sehr viel auf die Unterstützung und Kreativität der Anwender-Community gesetzt.
Viele Ideen von Anwendern flossen in die Entwicklung ein.
Ist ja auch klar, denn Smarthome war und ist ein Thema für Spezialisten. Viele bringen hier ihr Fachwissen vom Job ein.
Gerade bei Themen wie WebVisu oder Kopplung zu anderen Systemen hat loxone extrem davon profitiert.
Doch dann kam irgendwann der Punkt an dem die Community-Lösungen gegen die Geschäftsinteressen von loxone liefen.
Anstelle von loxone Hardware wurden dann z.B. Wago-IOs oder Dimmer über Modbus eingebunden.
Mit Firmware-Updates unterband dann loxone solche Lösungen und zog sich den Zorn zu.

loxone ist sicher ein schönes System ... Wenn man im loxone-Universum bleibt.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## ohm200x (15 September 2017)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Zu loxone habe ich neulich einen netten Spruch gelesen:
> "Was die sich mit Hirn und Händen aufgebaut haben, schmeißen sie jetzt wieder mit dem Arsch um"



Autsch, trifft es aber wohl sehr gut. 



Blockmove schrieb:


> loxone hat am Anfang sehr viel auf die Unterstützung und Kreativität der Anwender-Community gesetzt.
> .....,
> Mit Firmware-Updates unterband dann loxone solche Lösungen und zog sich den Zorn zu.
> 
> ...



Ja sowas habe ich zuletzt auch gelesen / wahrgenommen.

Für Installateure, die mit wenig Stress was in Richtung SmartHome machen wollen ist das gut. Und die basteln dann auch nicht zusätzlich mit Modbus rum. 

"Mein" Eli vom letzten Projekt hat damit schon einiges Häuser SMS fliegen gebracht. 

Für "uns" Bastler mag das schon wieder zu "inselhaft" sein.  


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## GLT (15 September 2017)

Meist waren es nicht die "ich mach jetzt ein bischen Smarthome"-Elektriker, die Loxone zum Kunden brachten - es waren vielfältig die SIs.
Die Privatiers waren die Bastlerkundschaft.

Verärgert sind inzwischen beide - der eine, weil Kundenlösungen, aufgrund Geldgier des Herstellers, einem um die Ohren fliegen (u. das Kundenvertrauen schwindet) u. bei den Privatiers, weil denen jetzt massiv Geld aus der Tasche gezogen wird. Alternativ bleibt nur, das System veralten zu lassen - ebenfalls ein no-go.

Wer das Loxone-Zeugs an Kunden vertickern möchte - viel Spass beim Peanuts-futtern.

Modbus war ja das eine - besser war Loxone "Heizungs-Gate" - die komplette Firma im Urlaub, null Service u. überall kalte Bude.
Oder die ständig kaputten SD-Karten - da ist jede Bastelwastellösung zuverlässiger.


----------

